# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Dua Lipa

## sirena_adria

Bukuroshja shume e talentuar kosovare qe u shnderrua ne YLL BOTEROR te muzikes pop !

_Nga covera-t me te suksesshem ne hite te pandalshme me emrin DUA !_

----------


## sirena_adria

_Babe e bije bashke ne skenen e Prishtines ! Sa bukur !_

----------


## sirena_adria

_Promo e nje prej X-FACTOR UK ! 
_




_Ç'ka do te shkruante ALBANIAC asaj kohe_ 


Nje tjeter shqiptare, tenton te beje Angline per vete dhe duket se se shpejti mund te ja arrij qellimit, Quhet Dua Lipa, eshte nga Kosova dhe eshte perzgjedhur per te prezantuar reklamen e sezonint te ri te "X Factor U.K" ne te cilin dhe konkuron. Dua, duket vertete e talentuar dhe me poshte pervec reklames qe shfaqet kudo ne U.K keto dite, po ju sjellim dhe nje kenge te kenduar prej saj. E kam predikuar kete "pushtim" te shqiptareve vite me pare kur kam shkruar per Miriam Canin (atehere ne Preluders), ku kam thene se brezi i ri ka shume talente te mira dhe pas 5-6 vjetesh do gjej sukses kudo. Urime shqipe!


PS. Pas-lajm

Dua ka treguar sot (18 gusht) se nuk eshte konkuruese ne X Factor UK sic eshte keqkuptuar ne mendia, nga pjesmarrja e saj ne reklamen e ketij programi.Ne te vertete, ajo thjeshte eshte perzgjedhur per kete reklame dhe nuk do te jete ne edicionin e ri te X Factor UK si konkuruese. Ajjjjjjjjj po na vjen keq, sepse vertet kishim deshire te shikonim nje shqiptare te talentuar ne edicionin me te suksesshem te ketij programi ne bote, megjithate ne vazhdimisht do e mbajme nje sy nga Dua e cila premton nje karriere muzikore te suksesshme. 

http://revistaalbaniac.blogspot.ca/2...lamen-dhe.html

----------


## sirena_adria

_Serish ALBANIAC kur DUA publikonte " Be the one "_ 

.... FIKSIM DUA! Me nje menaxhim te mire, ajo ka per ta bere per vete Ameriken (se shpejti do ta shikoni ne disa revista). Zeri i saj shume i vecante, i ngrohte dhe i forte ne te njejten kohe e ben te spikase nga kengetaret e tjera te momentit. Bukuria e saj te ben per vete e stili ne veshje rrumbullakos percaktimin e saj ne nje hipster te vertete, Kenget e saj te reja si "New Love" dhe "Be The One" jane jo thjesht perfekte per degjuesin por dhe te realizuara shume mire artistikisht duke e bere te vlersuar Duan, si nga publiku dhe nga muzikantet.

Nese gjerat vazhdojne ne kete ritem, jeni duke pare lindjen e nje ylli te ri. Nuk e them kete se eshte shqiptare, por sepse te gjitha elementet dhe karakteristikat jane aty. Nese shfrytezohen tamam ... yep! Keshilla ime e vetme; gjej nje menaxher shuuuuume te mire. 

http://revistaalbaniac.blogspot.ca/2...deon-ketu.html

----------


## sirena_adria

*2017*

----------


## sirena_adria

_Glastonbury 2017_

----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria

_4.4 milionë, kënga e re e Dua Lipës 

_Projekti i ri i Dua Lipës, “New Rules”, po shijon sukseset vetëm dy ditë pas lansimit.


Për vetëm dy ditë pas publikimit të klipit në YouTube, kënga e re e Dua Lipës ka grumbulluar rreth 4.4 milionë klikime.

Përpos këtij suksesi, “New Rules” ka hyrë në top dhjetë videot trendi të webfaqes më të madhe për video./ KultPlus.com

http://www.kultplus.com/?id=8&l=22842

----------


## sirena_adria

SUKSESI me I RI !

----------


## sirena_adria

Ne vetem 5 dite - 10 milione klikime ! 

BRAVO DUA !!!

----------


## sirena_adria

_Dua Lipa e artë në Rusi, performancë të jashtëzakonshme në “Evropa Plus”_

Dua Lipa ishte një nga yjet shqiptare që ka performuar në festivalin “Evropa Plus” në Rusi, në të cilin dha një paraqitje fantastike.
Përveç performancës ajo është shpërblyer edhe me një “pllakë ari” nga organizatorët, transmeton Koha.net.
Këtë e ka bërë të ditur ylli i hitit “New Rules” përmes rrjeteve sociale.
“E artë në Rusi. DL1, faleminderit”, ka shkruar ajo.

----------


## sirena_adria

*The VOICE of Spain*

----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria

_Cila do jete kenga me e bukur e Duas per 2018 ?_ 

_Ja nisi ne Janar me ....._

----------


## sirena_adria

_Kenga me e re e sapo publikuar !_

----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria

Dua Lipa hap ceremoninë e finales së Champions League (VIDEO)

http://www.kultplus.com/showbiz/dua-...-league-video/

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Zè fantastik por edhe shum e bukur si femer.

----------

